# 4850 cals and not gaining weight



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

ok so I did a 5 week mechabol cycle and finished pct 5 months ago.i was eating 4000 calsa and gained 25lbs.been bulking natrully for 5 months eating4580 cals and have gained 1lb I way 13 stone 15 present fat .last year I was 13 stone and could gain eating 3000,have I damaged my mertablisiom or am I shut down still,i just don't get why I cant gain weight anymore im literlyy drinking oliveoil lol my strength is good for how skinny I am dead 180kg for reps easy yesterday


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

when i was 15 stone and natty i could bulk on 4000.im 5ft10


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Where are you getting the cals from?


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

what do u mean ,protien carbs fat,lots of fat carbs and protien,7 cups of oats 7 ts olive oil one whole large chicken a day and tons of whey and veg etc


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds like you may need your diet tweaking seen as your "drinking" olive oil

how much protein you having a day?


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

my maintenance is 2800 calories.and im eating nearly 5000 for 5 months and not gaining anything not even fat,my strength is good


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

my diet was excellent i could gain easily,now im thinking im shutdown or damaged my metabolism


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

300g protien


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

When I finished my first cycle the gains slowed down for a while. Nearly a month or two actually. Really wound me up too.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

cant gain said:


> what do u mean ,protien carbs fat,lots of fat carbs and protien,7 cups of oats 7 ts olive oil one whole large chicken a day and tons of whey and veg etc


Whats a typical days food look like then. You could get 4800cals a day eating mac d's for breakfast, lunch and dinner but it would be sh1t cals.

How much exercise are you doing a week?


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

its been nearly 6 months without gaining any weight.it was my first cycle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you are not eating 4850 cals simple as that .


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

well i could eat 6000 calories a day in Macdonald it wouldn't make a difference as i wont gain weight,thats what this thread is about.i can't gain weight anymore


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> you are not eating 4850 cals simple as that .


This ^


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

i am how can i prove i am?could i be permanently shutdown could that be why i cant gain fat weight or muscle weight or any weight.or is my metabolism damaged


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

cant gain said:


> i am how can i prove i am?could i be permanently shutdown could that be why i cant gain fat weight or muscle weight or any weight.or is my metabolism damaged


post up a sample of what you eat in a day. you wont have damaged your metabolism. 100% its either training or diet thats wrong


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant gain said:


> i am how can i prove i am?could i be permanently shutdown could that be why i cant gain fat weight or muscle weight or any weight.or is my metabolism damaged


you seriously saying your metabolism is shutdown ? you would lose weight and die because you cant uptake nutrients .

write out your diet on here .

4850 is very specific so you must have it worked out down to the last cal ?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

troll


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

cant gain said:


> when i was 15 stone and natty i could bulk on 4000.im 5ft10


If you weren't just here to take the p1ss, you'd be listing a full day's food and not messing us about.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

cant gain said:


> ok so I did a 5 week mechabol cycle and finished pct 5 months ago.i was eating 4000 calsa and gained 25lbs.been bulking natrully for 5 months eating4580 cals and have gained 1lb I way 13 stone 15 present fat .last year I was 13 stone and could gain eating 3000,have I damaged my mertablisiom or am I shut down still,i just don't get why I cant gain weight anymore im literlyy drinking oliveoil lol my strength is good for how skinny I am dead 180kg for reps easy yesterday


You need to post your diet.

I was on 5000 cals at 19st, which took me to 20st. I'm now on 6000+ cals at 21st.

I doubt very much you are eating what you say you are on a regular basis.


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

meal one 3 scooos whey 3 cups oats 1 ts peanut butter,1 ts oil

meal 2 4 chicken breast

meal 3 shake 3 whey 1 ts oil 1 ts peanut butter

meal 4 4 chicken breast

meal 5 3 cups oats 1 ts oil 1 ts pb

meal 6 steak 3 baking potatoes and veg

meal 7 2 whey 1 oit and cup oats

i eat more than this some days especially weekend,


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Im calling BS on this...... but if im wrong I will apologise.... you said that you eat a chicken a day, what type of chicken has 8 breasts FFS......


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

TROLL


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

It doesn't matter ifmy diet is **** or good i should be gaining weight even if its all fat.but im not


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

cant gain said:


> It doesn't matter ifmy diet is **** or good i should be gaining weight even if its all fat.but im not


unless you are metabolically different to every other human on the planet, im calling bs


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

sometimes i go tesco and eat a large cooked chicken after training.so dont call me a troll im not lying i cannot gain weight anymore


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Spragga said:


> Im calling BS on this...... but if im wrong I will apologise.... you said that you eat a chicken a day, what type of chicken has 8 breasts FFS......


agree...8 chicken breasts, 8 scoops protein, 7 cups of oats and 3 baking potatoes is a lot of food.


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

i cannot believe how u guys are being im asking for help.and u are calling me names wtf.could i be shutdown


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant gain said:


> meal one 3 scooos whey 3 cups oats 1 ts peanut butter,1 ts oil
> 
> meal 2 4 chicken breast
> 
> ...


rough guess of around 2200 cals there .


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

8 chicken breasts and 6 cups of oats in 2 meals alone?

GTF


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant gain said:


> i cannot believe how u guys are being im asking for help.and u are calling me names wtf.could i be shutdown


wtf you on about shutdown ?

for a car to trravel 300 miles it needs 300 miles of fuel , to go further it needs more fuel .

you are not getting enough fuel to grow simple as that .

i asked for your diet as it is so specific yet you cannot give specifics therefor your diet is not 4850 cals .


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

each cup of oats is 300 cals.each scoop of whey is 100 cals,each ts pb is 100csls each ts olive oil is 125 csls .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think hes getting the chicken strips not breasts .


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

cant gain said:


> meal one 3 scooos whey 3 cups oats 1 ts peanut butter,1 ts oil
> 
> meal 2 4 chicken breast
> 
> ...


If you are not growing then eat more. its simple.

And, that is no where near as many calories as you say it is. Sort your diet out; there is plenty good information on it about this forum in the diet section. Oh, and learn to count calories too; you might find it'll help you.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Trooooooll.

4 chicken breast at a time + steak + 6 scoops of whey and your only hitting 300g protein??


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

cant gain said:


> meal one 3 scooos whey 3 cups oats 1 ts peanut butter,1 ts oil *75g*
> 
> meal 2 4 chicken breast *120g*
> 
> ...


plus you said you eat 300g protein a day...either you cant count or you cant troll. i make that around 450-500g....


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Trooooooll.
> 
> 4 chicken breast at a time + steak + 6 scoops of whey and your only hitting 300g protein??


loll was just getting to that


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

i gave my diet what more do you want,its only since doing my cycle that i can't gain anymore and im worried,before cycle i could gain on small surplus


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

cant gain said:


> i gave my diet what more do you want,its only since doing my cycle that i can't gain anymore and im worried,before cycle i could gain on small surplus


you gave us your diet and your info; and we have given advice. accept it and use it or stfu.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

cant gain said:


> i gave my diet *what more do you want*,its only since doing my cycle that i can't gain anymore and im worried,before cycle i could gain on small surplus


for you to stop chatting sh!t


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Get some tren in you


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

cant gain said:


> i gave my diet what more do you want,its only since doing my cycle that i can't gain anymore and im worried,before cycle i could gain on small surplus


They actually are trying to help. If you aren't gaining while eating 4 chicken breast per meal you are either buying tiny chicken breasts or have the bad aids.

For reference...

A chicken:



Not a chicken:


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

what advice did you givr other thsn calling me a liar saying im not eating what im eating i came asking for help and u lot just moc


----------



## cant gain (Oct 29, 2013)

fuk off then u ****s


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

cant gain said:


> what advice did you givr other thsn calling me a liar saying im not eating what im eating i came asking for help and u lot just moc


Post a video of you eating all of the above then we can take it seriously. Do it with a loaf of bread on your head so we know it's you


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

cant gain said:


> meal 2 4 chicken breast
> 
> meal 4 4 chicken breast
> 
> i eat more than this some days especially weekend,


what mg: 8 chicken breasts in 2 meals :lol: i would **** chicken through my nose

ps break yr diet to individual macros, not this 8 chickens bs 4850cals 300g protein, but suddenly that is more like 500g lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

cant gain said:


> what advice did you givr other thsn calling me a liar saying im not eating what im eating i came asking for help and u lot just moc


 mate you said you are 13.5 stone and eating 4500 cals. either you are a liar, or your diet is completely wrongly estimated.

I could gain size on that diet with a substantial crystal meth addiction and some sort of terminal disease :lol:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Well I personally think he took that advice well.... NEEEEXT!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

cant gain said:


> each cup of oats is 300 cals.each scoop of whey is 100 cals,each ts pb is 100csls each ts olive oil is 125 csls .


What is your training split? Not that it matters but enlighten us..........


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

cant gain said:


> i gave my diet what more do you want,its only since doing my cycle that i can't gain anymore and im worried,before cycle i could gain on small surplus


Must be shutdown like you say. Whatever that means :lol:


----------



## Flecky (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone considered that his scales may be broken?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Flecky said:


> Has anyone considered that his scales may be broken?


or that he has double vision with that many chicken breasts. maybe he should sign up to the addiction sub forum


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Flecky said:


> Has anyone considered that his scales may be broken?


I've considered you have one post and maybe the same person...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> I've considered you have one post and maybe the same person...


I was just about to post this.

GTFO OP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flecky (Mar 17, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I was just about to post this.
> 
> GTFO OP!!!!!!!!!


I'll admit I am probably as bored as he is in my lunch break but I certainly dont have the energy for a rant like that


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Flecky said:


> Has anyone considered that his scales may be broken?


What and he is actually a 20st beast and doesnt realise it?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

If you're not gaining weight you are either not eating enough or you are not digesting it properly. The only practical way to determine if you are completely digesting your food is through stool analysis. Save one complete stool each day for a week to give a meaningful sample size. Mix thoroughly to average the sample - an electric blender works best for this. Then take to your local Boots Chemist where they will perform the analysis for a small fee.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If you're not gaining weight you are either not eating enough or you are not digesting it properly. The only practical way to determine if you are completely digesting your food is through stool analysis. Save one complete stool each day for a week to give a meaningful sample size. Mix thoroughly to average the sample - an electric blender works best for this. Then take to your local Boots Chemist where they will perform the analysis for a small fee.


^^^This


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Carbs Carbs Carbs


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am not a expert but I do count my calories and I put alarm at 4am for do my first meal and to be able to reach 6-8 a day

(without counting the snacks and shake in between in the meal numbers) and what you stated to me it just doesn't look like 300g of proteins but more like twice, also the calories you said..

I am a hard gainer (as I been 20-25kg underweight all my life until 1 year ago) but I can tell you if you eat 4500-5000 calories a day 300-400g of proteins (it's A LOT) and 400-450g of carbs you WILL get heavier.

It's difficult to believe you that's all I am saying mate..


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Eat 8000 a day and c if you gain that diet doesn't look like 4850kcals,

How do you manage 4chicken breasts in one sitting they must be small.

Start weighing things, I'd say your grossly over estimating your kcals


----------

